# Carting two kayaks



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

I've recently Convinced the Girlfriend that we should get a second Kayak (or a double) to go along with my outback, so we can do fishing/camping trips together etc..

I'm keen on getting a second pedal Hobie (most likely a 2nd outback/revo/sport), but thinking about the practical side of things,I keep coming back to one sticky issue - how to transport the two yaks on the roof of my "other Outback"... The Subaru one.

I use a rack n roll to get the yak up and down at the moment.
Just wondering if anyone has got some tips, advice or solutions for this, before we go out and get a new piece of plastic?


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

have you considered a 2nd hand trailer?
You could use it when transporting both, leave your racks on for when its just you.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Feral said:


> have you considered a 2nd hand trailer?
> You could use it when transporting both, leave your racks on for when its just you.


Have to agree with the trailer option. I got an 8X5 with builders racks on it for $1300. Put a box on the drawbar for $150 to store all my bits and pieces in and all is sweet. 2 kayaks are stored upside down on the top of the racks in the garage. All I have to do is strap them on when I want to go fishing. The trailer is also great for chucking the bikes, swags etc in when I want to head off camping instead of fishing.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

my preferred option is to trailer ours but if you are leary of towing, Rhino, Thule etc. have J-bars to suit their racks which allows two yaks to be carried on the roof. The cradles will only carry one yak because of the width of the outback (yak, not car) but I do see a lot of cars with two yaks stacked one on top of the other down here on the south coast.

cheers

John


----------



## tarponiass (Oct 23, 2012)

we have rhino j bars on our we have 2 kayaks sitting up right and one laying down love it , dont even notice them on the roof and easy to load and unload


----------



## Sibbo (Aug 11, 2012)

Its doesnt look pretty but we stack a hobie sport on top of a hobie outback on my forester. We tie the first yak down then place a thin camping mat between them to limit any rubbing during transport then just load the other boat on top. It is suprising how well they sit on top of one another. Might find you need a milk crate or two to stand on get the second boat on.

Good luck.


----------



## RacingDan (May 16, 2011)

Hi all

I recently purchased some 150cm long aero-bars for my Thule roof rack fittings after I bought a 2nd yak. I get a Hobie Revo 13 and a Wavedance Kingfisher on them face down without any dramas and still use my Rack & Roll to load. I tie each of them down separately.

Hope that helps.

Rgds
Dan


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Two outbacks on an outback, your only option would be some sort of J racks or stack them on top of each other.
I can get an outback and a revo side by side on my Triton, but I had to make custom extensions to the racks to fit them.
Even then, I could not fit two outbacks.
Trailer is certainly the eaisest option.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Guys,
All good advice, think I'll lean more towards a couple of J-racks, I like the convenience of having the yak on the roof with parking etc...


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Late reply...

We have a Boathoist double kayak trailer. Takes two big yaks, if you want to save room it folds down and you can store it anywhere. We take it on the camper trailer when we take 2 yaks camping - I can't get our 2 yaks on the lifted prado so the trailer is awesome. plenty of clearance to take on the beach if you need to.

Cheers
Dan.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers Dan,
do you have a photo or two?
like the look of the trailer, although may take a while to find the cash!


----------



## Pajames2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I cart two kayaks all the time with no problems, just tie down one kayak first and then put the 2nd kayak on an angle lying across the first kayak and then tie that down in the normal way. I use the rack'n'roll to load the first kayak but it takes two people to load the second kayak to get it up and then stop it sliding off whilst it's being tied down. You can see how it looks by the below picture....


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Sure mate ill get some pics of it this weekend and post up some picks for ya.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Premium,
J-racks are a very good option for carrying two kayaks on your roof, but also be aware that because of their width and the subsequent problems with transporting them side by side on roof racks, Outbacks have been designed to be stacked on top of eachother during transport.
(The same is true about the Hobie Sport and Outfitter)
Hope that helps,
Best regards,
Greg


----------



## anthonyww (Nov 25, 2009)

Two kayaks on the roof is simple. Attached is a thread from a couple of years ago when I had the exact same dilemma.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=34379

Down the bottom of this thread you will see I carried an Outback lying flat and a Revo on its side. I could get the Outback up by myself (thanks to a rack & roll) and for the Revo, I would either get my 13 year old daughter or wife to hold it for one step of the evolution. Seriously, it wasn't a drama at all...

Having said that, I now have an Adventure Island and whilst car topping again is fine, I'm looking to eventually buy a trailer for it! :lol:

Enjoy!


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys, very handy to see how everyone approaches this!
I think the plan is to get a revo 11, so at least it's on the smaller lighter side if we decide on the car top route.


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey mate I finally got some pics and a write up sorted for my trailer. Check it out at
www.theordinaryangler.blogspot.com

Just my little blog where I can put pics and stories and what not.

Cheers
Dan.


----------

